# Cute baby owls story



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/6631605.stm

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, so cute.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, thanks for such a sweet story.


----------

